# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Does anyone else see afterimages when they wake up

## Sarahnadine

Like I woke up in the middle of the night and saw a definitive impression of the downstairs blinds in my actual house. As if a visual manifestation of a memory from earlier in the day. It was like a after image ...but I saw it with my eyes closed.

Does anyone get this sort of weirdness when waking?

----------


## Darkmatters

When you say an after image, do you mean lights and darks are reversed? Like if you stare at your computer monitor and close your eyes, and the bright areas show dark and vice versa? Greens look red and all that?

----------


## Sarahnadine

> When you say an after image, do you mean lights and darks are reversed? Like if you stare at your computer monitor and close your eyes, and the bright areas show dark and vice versa? Greens look red and all that?



Well actually, with a normal afterimage, if you look at something bright and then look at something dark or close your eyes...it is a positive afterimage (same color as original). If you look at something inn any light afterward, its negative (hence why if you look at the sun and look away it looks dark..but if you close your eyes it looks bright.

----------


## Darkmatters

Ok thanks - just wanted to get that clarified. Sorry, I don't have any ideas about it.

----------


## Erfeyah

Sure. I dont know if that is what you mean but I had three or four occasions in my life where I wake up and I see an image next to me. In all cases it was a person and they  dissolved after a few seconds. That is with my eyes open though. Quite cool  :smiley: 

P.S: damn I hadnt visited dream views for a long time and the adverts are getting out of control here....

----------


## Lang

> P.S: damn I hadn’t visited dream views for a long time and the adverts are getting out of control here...



Erfeyah: I assuming that you are talking about the advertisement? There is an adblocker that you can use. Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/meta-foru...ml#post2217972

Yes, Sarahnadine but, I wouldn't worry about that.

----------


## Erfeyah

> Erfeyah: I assuming that you are talking about the advertisement? There is an adblocker that you can use. Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/meta-foru...ml#post2217972



Yes, I have an adblocker on my laptop but when I first read the post I was on a smartphone and could hardly see anything with all the advertisment. It was not what is described on the post of your link. I could still see the message but it was just extremely cluttered. Yuk! I hate ads. Thanks for the link anyway  :smiley:

----------


## TravisE

Arbitrary, ephemeral images can happen to people when just falling asleep or just waking up, as well as during sleep. I've encountered those on occasion. I've also had instances where I've misinterpreted the actual imagery of my room from my eyes as something entirely different for a second or two upon waking (the fact that I'm extremely nearsighted without my glasses and things look extremely blurry possibly contributes to this effect).

----------


## Superman1

> I woke up in the middle of the night and saw a definitive impression of the downstairs blinds in my actual house. As if a visual manifestation of a memory from earlier in the day. It was like a after image ...but I saw it with my eyes closed.



  What woke you was probably a wake-up call within.
Blinds cover windows, so you can't see. And that you saw it with eyes closed can fit that.

----------


## Sarahnadine

> What woke you was probably a wake-up call within.
> Blinds cover windows, so you can't see. And that you saw it with eyes closed can fit that.




It happened this morning as well. I woke and saw like...a positive afterimage of a dime sized circle with a number in it. It was actually something I had seen earlier that day IRL but for some reason, retriggered the visual memory of it upon waking up and manifested as some visual hallucination. It lasted a few minutes. When i tried to fall back asleep all I saw was an instantaneous barrage of miscellaneous images and unintentional thoughts. It was like a massive cascade of dreams interjecting into reality ..for minutes.

----------

